# Getting married in Dubai



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I’m getting married! :clap2:

Looking for help in all areas; 

Rules and regulations for two Irish citizens getting married (on a beach) in Dubai. I assume we have to get legally married somewhere else first or after? This seems to be a big process?!!? 

Also, recommendations for….

1.	Wedding planner
2.	Photographer / videographer 
3.	Florist
4.	Tailor (to custom make groomsman suits) 
5.	Singers / bands (Irish / English / US) :drum:


Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Firstly, congratulations. 

You can't get legally married on a beach, you can only have a blessing. You must get married in the church.

I will PM you a link to my blog with all the suppliers etc I used for my recent wedding in Dubai.

But first things first, you need to pick your date then head to your embassy to put up wedding banns and get a certificate of no impediment to marriage.

With regards to suits, many wedding shops here actually hire them out - my hubby hired his tux.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PaoloDubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m getting married! :clap2:
> 
> ...


You have to be legally married in a church, but could have a blessing in a beach.

Speak to a friend of mine who is a great wedding planner The Perfect Moment (Tell Claire that Keren sent you).

The church will advise you on the legal requirements and it's not really that complicated. We did it all ourselves a few years ago, without a planner and it was all straightforward (And that was with two events and over a 100 people).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not particularly hard to plan it all yourself here. I would also recommend Claire - she's very good.

It all really depends what you want to do, what kind of budget you have, how many people etc

But you can really save money on things like flowers just by staying away from the big names who charge a fortune for it! People were charging me 600 Dhs just for my bouquet. I managed to get mine, a bridemaids and the button holes all for 450 Dhs, thanks to friends recommendations.

Asking around and seeing what others did can really help with ideas and places to go for things. I ordered loads of things online and saved a packet.

Be prepared that the minute you mention 'wedding' the prices go up!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Be prepared that the minute you mention 'wedding' the prices go up!!!


not wrong!

We got married on a Friday 13th.
Loads of bargains!


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

Well... as far as for the music... I'm building up that kick ass U2 Tribute Band but ad you can read in another thread (Sandpit forum) I'm still awaiting a PM from a candidate Bono  If you know anyone in the Irish community it will be very much appreciated. We are working on 31 songs and it sounds great, but without a vocalist it's still very much a U2 karaoke show  Happy to show up when we have that voice... just be aware that there's a bunch of forum Mod's following us by that time LOL
Good luck!!

Marcel


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh a note on bands/performers - you have to get permissions from the Ministry, but if you're holding the reception at a hotel, they will deal with that - there is no permission charge for private events.


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the help so far!

I will call the wedding planner today and mention your name.

Keep the advice coming if anyone can help out

Cheers


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

My advice is dont do it ....Bahahahah.... No not really 20 yrs happily married here....go for it, it's a one off day in your life (hopefully).


Do everything you want.......


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations, and yes as Chocoholic mentioned getting married in church. Then you can do the rest of the things. Also you will find all the help you want. Just have to mention somewhere


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Thanks all, :clap2:

still looking for suggestions for...

1) Photographer / videographer 
2) Tailor (to custom make groomsman suits) 
3) Singers / bands / DJ (Irish / English / US)
4) Caterers (to supply food, service, table etc)



There has to be some expats on here that provide these services and want business

Thanks again...:clap2:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I can recommend Helen Shippey as a photographer - Shippeyphotography - she was fantastic with us. 

We hired the suits through The wedding Shop.

Catering is a tricky one as it depends on what you're looking for. Where are you holding the reception? Most hotels will cater out for you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PaoloDubai said:


> Thanks all, :clap2:
> 
> still looking for suggestions for...
> 
> ...


I can recommed a DJ. My friend works as 'Sister Rock" you can find her on FB https://www.facebook.com/Sister.Rock.Dubai?fref=ts


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I know a cake maker if you want to PM me?


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I can recommed a DJ. My friend works as 'Sister Rock" you can find her on FB https://www.facebook.com/Sister.Rock.Dubai?fref=ts


Thanks :clap2: Ill look into that!


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I know a cake maker if you want to PM me?


I'm OK for a cake maker  The Misses is sorting out a Macaroon themed cake  

Unless you know some one that can make this type of cake??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PaoloDubai said:


> I'm OK for a cake maker  The Misses is sorting out a Macaroon themed cake
> 
> Unless you know some one that can make this type of cake??


A macaroon cake? Sounds delish! 

When you contact Sister Rock, tell her Keren referred you. She's lovely and utterly reliable, but she'll be even nicer if she knows you know me.


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> A macaroon cake? Sounds delish!
> 
> When you contact Sister Rock, tell her Keren referred you. She's lovely and utterly reliable, but she'll be even nicer if she knows you know me.


Haha  Will do!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just been reminded, as well as Helen for photography, this company does photography/videography packages. Marius' work is fantastic: https://www.facebook.com/mvrweddings


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I can recommend Helen Shippey as a photographer - Shippeyphotography - she was fantastic with us.
> 
> We hired the suits through The wedding Shop.
> 
> Catering is a tricky one as it depends on what you're looking for. Where are you holding the reception? Most hotels will cater out for you.


Thanks,

Ill check them out! :clap2:

I want the suits made from scratch 

Its a beach / villa wedding so dinner will be in the garden so need a caterer to handle food, tables etc 

A lot to deal with, i know!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For suits - Ascot & Chapels or Whistle & Flute

Catering - depends on how many & what you want.


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> For suits - Ascot & Chapels or Whistle & Flute
> 
> Catering - depends on how many & what you want.


Wow...

Between you and Chocoholic you could take over the world :first::hail:eace:


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Ill ask my cake man Chris to join the conversation xx


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> For suits - Ascot & Chapels or Whistle & Flute
> 
> Catering - depends on how many & what you want.


Congratulations!

I have my suits tailor made at Royal Fashion, they are in souk Madinat Jumeirah but have a few more outlets in the city. My suits/shirts were very well done. After explaining what you want and choosing a material they start, after about a week you try. Then they correct if necessary and in another week it's ready. 
Perhaps a nice one: ask your fiance for a piece of material from her dress and let it match your shirt.


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm still looking for entertainment; Singers / bands / DJ (Irish / English / US)

Can anyone help?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

just a thought but you could try calling up mcgettigan's pub. they have lots of good live bands and i'm sure also know dj's. they may have some good suggestions for local artists.


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

sammylou said:


> just a thought but you could try calling up mcgettigan's pub. they have lots of good live bands and i'm sure also know dj's. they may have some good suggestions for local artists.


Hi, Yes i thought the same and also for the Irish village :clap2:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

For another photographer, try CurlyWurly Photography
https://www.facebook.com/CurlyWurlyPhotography?fref=ts

I think the best thing to do is go look at everyone's portfolio to match your tastes.

P.s. Congrats!


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got married in June, but we went to Seychelles as Dubai gave too many headaches with regards to being baptized as a Roman Catholic (but not practicing/registered anywhere) and my wife is Orthodox. We had our parents over in Dubai for a few days before we all flew down (with a couple of friends) and it was a blast. everything was arranged by a wedding planner of the resort and we received the legalized marriage certificate 2 weeks after we were back in Dubai. Good luck with the preparations here... for us it was too much hassle to organize it here.
cheers,

Marcel


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

marcelk said:


> Just got married in June, but we went to Seychelles as Dubai gave too many headaches with regards to being baptized as a Roman Catholic (but not practicing/registered anywhere) and my wife is Orthodox. We had our parents over in Dubai for a few days before we all flew down (with a couple of friends) and it was a blast. everything was arranged by a wedding planner of the resort and we received the legalized marriage certificate 2 weeks after we were back in Dubai. Good luck with the preparations here... for us it was too much hassle to organize it here.
> cheers,
> 
> Marcel


Hey Marcel,
that's funny, my wife and me got married in Seychelles, too! 
Which Island have you been to?
My favourites were Mahé and La Digue, but I got married on Mahé.
It was the best decision for us. We still have great memories about our trip.
Cheers
P3ter


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

P3ter said:


> Hey Marcel,
> that's funny, my wife and me got married in Seychelles, too!
> Which Island have you been to?
> My favourites were Mahé and La Digue, but I got married on Mahé.
> ...


Hi P3ter,
Also on Mahé Island, in the Kempinski resort. The beach setting was just perfect and the staff really made it a memorable event. We might want to go back there in June to celebrate our first anniversary It's a pretty short flight and the weather in June is just perfect. 
Cheers,
Marcel


----------

